# Media Access Key



## dbolck (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a Direct tivo and I'm trying to find out what the media access key is. Any help would be great.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you don't have one
just press next (assuming you are trying to install tivodesktop)


----------



## dbolck (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok so I downloaded tivo desktop, and when it asked for the MAk I clicked next, but I'm not seeing the shows in my now playing list.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

You can't use Tivo Desktop on a DTivo for shows, only music and photos. You have to use *other* things for videos (see my sig).


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

dbolck said:


> Ok so I downloaded tivo desktop, and when it asked for the MAk I clicked next, but I'm not seeing the shows in my now playing list.


And you won't. You can only use it for photos and music.


----------



## l2bengtrek (May 31, 2006)

Hey guys...if I zipper my DTivo or use the PTV upgrade cds for networking, is that all I have do is install Tivo Desktop to get Music and Photos on my Tivo? Or does the Drive image I use have to have the "Music and Photos" option on the My DTV blue screen?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

l2bengtrek said:


> Hey guys...if I zipper my DTivo or use the PTV upgrade cds for networking, is that all I have do is install Tivo Desktop to get Music and Photos on my Tivo? Or does the Drive image I use have to have the "Music and Photos" option on the My DTV blue screen?


I'm not sure about PTVnet but if you Zipper, the "Music and Photos" menu option will show up on the main menu when you're done as long as you answer the Music and Photos option question correctly when running the Zipper. There's *NOTHING* more you have to do.
Edit to add: "NOTHING" to the last sentence. Duh!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

If you use PTVnet, you'll need to run Superpatch.


----------

